# Schwalbe Mow Joe Tires



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

Just got some Schwalbe Mow Joe tires in a 20 x 2.0 size. Wow, these tires are really nice! I wouldn't mind running these if they came in 27.5" sizes. I got a weight of 360 grams on my digital scale. Too bad they are being discontinued by Schwalbe.









If anyone is interested, I'll be able to provide a ride report from my son this weekend.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Curious where you bought them, and at what price?

JMJ


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

My business has recently become a Schwalbe dealer. If you are interested, I can get you some of the Mow Joes if they are still available. PM me if you are interested. Thanks.


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

There was different rumours earlier this year about them being discontinued.
Shwalbe USA still lists them but UK doesn't.
Took me ages to find a pair but they look great are very light and can be run tubeless.
Just be careful though as there two types. It's the performance inches that are light it you'll pay more for them.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

I have the performance version and they are super light indeed.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

If you can, post a couple pics with them mounted up. Wondering how they look volume-wise. I have Small Block 8 20x2.1 foldables on my son's Zaskar and they were around 400g. Can't remember for sure. The volume on them is alright...way better then the 1.95 in the same tire, which was ridiculously skinny.


----------



## DPeper (Jan 24, 2013)

Is anyone mounting kids tires tubeless? Ghetto style? 24" tires.


----------



## Nyquist (May 12, 2005)

Schwalbe USA lists the 2.0 with two versions, ORC Compound and Dual Compound, both the same weight at 380g.
I bought some from Pushy's in AUstralia for AU$15 each, bit of a bargain I thought. They no longer list them though unfortunately.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

These are pictures of the Mow Joes mounted. They are not the highest volume tires, but probably a good balance of size & weight for a kids bike. The front tire in the picture below is a Kenda OEM tire for Marin which is labeled a 20" x 2.1


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I've got 2 if anybody wants. My daughter outgrew her 20 inch before I mounted them.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

TwoTone said:


> I've got 2 if anybody wants. My daughter outgrew her 20 inch before I mounted them.


How much? You can PM me if you want


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

XJaredX said:


> How much? You can PM me if you want


PM sent.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

DPeper said:


> Is anyone mounting kids tires tubeless? Ghetto style? 24" tires.


Check this out - Schwalbe Moe Joe Ghetto Tubeless - 24" wheels. I used the split tube method and they worked really well.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Some guys on Amazon are listing the Moe Joe 20" x 2.0 as being in stock.


----------



## bronco5 (Oct 25, 2013)

DPeper said:


> Is anyone mounting kids tires tubeless? Ghetto style? 24" tires.


I just did two sets of 20" tires for the builds I'm working on. These are the original Nylon Kenda tires with wire beads that came with the bikes using the original rims. I used the split tube method based on griffter's advice. On the first two tires I used two layers of gorilla tape to raise the center of the rim and the tires seated quickly. On the third tire I used one layer of gorilla tape and the tire still seated quickly. On the fourth tire I tried using just the tube and no gorilla tape. It was a battle to get the tire seated, but it has held pressure ever since it mounted.


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

Came across this thread while searching around.. the Mow Joe is now called the Little Joe:

Little Joe - Schwalbe Professional Bike Tires


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

So they've got a 2.0 and a 1.4, the latter of which I'm not getting why they'd even bother making. However they claim that they are deliberately making and recommending that size. Sounds to me like the profit margin on that size tire is preferable.

My son is still on the Kenda SB 8's in 2.1 and they are doing well enough for now. I air them up to about 55 psi while he isn't riding so that the carcass stretches out and he gets decent volume while I have them aired to his riding pressure which seems to be about 13.5 psi for the sweet spot. The difference in his grip/roll ability/bounciness between that psi and 15 is night and day. 

He needs suspension for sure, but decent volumed tires with the pressure dialed are letting him run through rocks, do root drops etc at Wiss, Nox etc. 

My opinion on these Little Joes/ Mow Joes is why bother. Companies need to make a better tire for the 20 inch market since no one seems to have gotten their heads out of their backsides as far as suspension goes, unless you want to drop $800 on a Suntour. And that's just friggin stupid expensive. Irritatingly so. 

Kids these days are riding beyond the darth of tires/suspension available. 

Make true 2.1, 2.2 for crying out loud.


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

I ordered a couple Little Joe 20x2.0 from Bike24


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm now replacing my son's Little Joe's 20x2.0 (@430g) with what appears to be a similar or better option for our AM/Downhill usage: Brood Maxtion 20x2.2 (@440g each). Wheel find out this spring/summer when we put it to the test.


----------

